# Fiorentina: ad un passo la cessione di Marcos Alonso



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2016)

Ultima ora di Sky, la Fiorentina e il Chelsea di Antonio Conte sono ad un passo dall'accordo per Marcos Alonso, per 27 mln di euro. Nel frattempo i viola stanno sondando il terreno per un sostituto, Criscito tra i preferiti.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ultima ora di Sky, la Fiorentina e il Chelsea di Antonio Conte sono ad un passo dall'accordo per Marcos Alonso, per 27 mln di euro. Nel frattempo i viola stanno sondando il terreno per un sostituto, Criscito tra i preferiti.



ma cosa diamine stiamo aspettando? proponiamo subito De sciglio a questi in cambio di Badelj o ancora meglio per Borja Valero aggiungendo qualcosina.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma cosa diamine stiamo aspettando? proponiamo subito De sciglio a questi in cambio di Badelj o ancora meglio per Borja Valero aggiungendo qualcosina.



ci ho pensato anche io ma stiamo sempre parlando della fiorentina


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ci ho pensato anche io ma stiamo sempre parlando della fiorentina



Vero, ma siamo a 1 giorno dalla fine del calciomercato. In preda alla disperazione si può proporre.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ultima ora di Sky, la Fiorentina e il Chelsea di Antonio Conte sono ad un passo dall'accordo per Marcos Alonso, per 27 mln di euro. Nel frattempo i viola stanno sondando il terreno per un sostituto, Criscito tra i preferiti.



27 milioni


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Agosto 2016)

intanto secondo Premium Sousa starebbe per dare le dimissioni...la causa probabilmente il mercato...


----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2016)

Per me Alonso è più scarso di Antonelli, non vale più di 10 milioni


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2016)

Conte è impazzito


----------



## ralf (30 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ultima ora di Sky, la Fiorentina e il Chelsea di Antonio Conte sono ad un passo dall'accordo per Marcos Alonso, per 27 mln di euro. Nel frattempo i viola stanno sondando il terreno per un sostituto, Criscito tra i preferiti.



Se gli vendono anche uno tra Badelj e Valero, Sousa si dimette seduta stante .


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Se gli vendono anche uno tra Badelj e Valero, Sousa si dimette seduta stante .



tanto ormai si dimette lo stesso...dai su fate un ultimo sforzo per farlo andare via prendendo De Sci e noi Badelj.


----------



## Dany20 (30 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per me Alonso è più scarso di Antonelli, non vale più di 10 milioni


.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vero, ma siamo a 1 giorno dalla fine del calciomercato. In preda alla disperazione si può proporre.



ricordati che le offerte alla fiorentina all'ultimo giorno sono ritenute "tardive, irricevibili e inopportune"


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> intanto secondo Premium Sousa starebbe per dare le dimissioni...la causa probabilmente il mercato...



Praticamente per lo stesso motivo di Montella. A Firenze parlano sempre di grandi progetti ed ambizioni, poi però puntualmente fanno un mercato normalissimo. Allora sei in contrasto, vuoi esser ambizioso o no? Non mi sorprenderei dell'addio di Sousa, già ci pensava lo scorso anno.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2016)

Si ma.. è chiaro che la dirigenza vende un giocatorino come Alonso per 27 milioni. Come dice preb, Antonelli è già di un'altra categoria. Antonelli eh.


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2016)

A quella ci fra fanno benissimo a venderlo. Corvino comunque ha fatto un mercato abbastanza imbarazzante.


----------



## Stex (31 Agosto 2016)

27 milioni per un wc... pazzi


----------



## robs91 (31 Agosto 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Si ma.. è chiaro che la dirigenza vende un giocatorino come Alonso per 27 milioni. Come dice preb, Antonelli è già di un'altra categoria. Antonelli eh.



ma esattamente in cosa è meglio Antonelli rispetto ad Alonso?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Praticamente per lo stesso motivo di Montella. A Firenze parlano sempre di grandi progetti ed ambizioni, poi però puntualmente fanno un mercato normalissimo. Allora sei in contrasto, vuoi esser ambizioso o no? Non mi sorprenderei dell'addio di Sousa, già ci pensava lo scorso anno.



Però da allenatore se hai un minimo di cervello prima di sposare il progetto Fiore valuti i loro fatturati,
se li paragoni ai nostri Della Valle fa miracoli con rose sempre abbastanza competitive.
In questo caso i mister non hanno scusanti, poi posso capire che scelgano piazze più forti, ma devono ammettere che è una questione d'ambizione personale, non certo mancanze da parte della Fiore.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (31 Agosto 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> A quella ci fra fanno benissimo a venderlo. *Corvino comunque ha fatto un mercato abbastanza imbarazzante.*



Non lo giudicherei imbarazzante...ha fatto un mercato da Corvino
Il suo ''modus operandi'' è sempre stato quello...va alla ricerca di giovani sconosciuti sperando che tra loro si nasconda un buon giocatore...e molte volte ci riesce
Bisognerebbe chiedersi piuttosto perchè la Fiorentina ha deciso di riprenderlo...probabilmente perchè soldi da investire non ce ne sono ed allora avanti con i giovani


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> ma esattamente in cosa è meglio Antonelli rispetto ad Alonso?



già, me lo chiedo anche io. La tecnica di Marcos Alonso, i cross precisi, antonelli mica li ha.


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Non lo giudicherei imbarazzante...ha fatto un mercato da Corvino
> Il suo ''modus operandi'' è sempre stato quello...va alla ricerca di giovani sconosciuti sperando che tra loro si nasconda un buon giocatore...e molte volte ci riesce
> Bisognerebbe chiedersi piuttosto perchè la Fiorentina ha deciso di riprenderlo...probabilmente perchè soldi da investire non ce ne sono ed allora avanti con i giovani



Durante la sua prima esperienza a Firenze però prese anche qualche giocatore affermato e molte delle giovani promesse dell'epoca non erano perfetti sconosciuti come quelli presi quest'estate. Il mercato della Fiorentina è roba da Lecce.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (31 Agosto 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Durante la sua prima esperienza a Firenze però prese anche qualche giocatore affermato e molte delle giovani promesse dell'epoca non erano perfetti sconosciuti come quelli presi quest'estate. Il mercato della Fiorentina è roba da Lecce.


Probabilmente all'epoca qualche milione di euro da investire c'era....quest''anno da quel che leggo c'era più che altro da sanare il bilancio


----------



## neversayconte (31 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> già, me lo chiedo anche io. La tecnica di Marcos Alonso, i cross precisi, antonelli mica li ha.



me lo chiedo anche io. sono due categorie di giocatori differenti.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2016)

Uno dei peggiori cessi che circolano in serie A. Non ho parole.


----------

